# Frage zum Ostseeangeln



## Joka (20. Juli 2004)

Hallo

Meine Schwiegereltern haben eine Haushälfte in Grömitz gekauft.

Da ich da billig Urlaub machen kann wollte ich euch Profis mal fragen wie ich da angeln kann?

A.Kann ich da mit meiner Rute einfach ohne wehn zu fragen an den Steg gehen?
  und wenn nicht wo muss ich was löhnen?

B.Auf was kann ich da angeln vom Steg aus und wie?


dank euch


----------



## Holger F. (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Frage zum Ostseeangeln*

Moin Moin,
Grömitz liegt glaube ich an der Lübecker Bucht in Schleswig Holstein.
Dort brauchst du nur einen gültigen Fischereischein um in der Ostsee
zu fischen.
Wenn dein Steg allso in die Ostsee führt, Fischereischein und gut ist.
Bei uns in Meck-Pom müsstest du dir noch einen Schein extra
für die Ostsee kaufen.

Petri Holger


----------



## Joka (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Frage zum Ostseeangeln*

Danke Holger


Und mit welcher Montage,Köder angele ich da,und was fängt mann da so für Fische vom Steg aus?

Sorry hab das noch nie gemacht


----------



## Michael J. (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Frage zum Ostseeangeln*

Moin! #h 

Wenn du einen gültigen Fischereischein hast,dann brauchst du keinen anderen Erlaubnisschein(ist aber nur in Schl.-Hol. so,wie Holger schon gesagt hat!)

Der "Steg" ist nur schlappe 398m lang(kannst auch Seebrücke zu sagen).Du darfst aber erst am Abend angeln gehen,denn Tags über legen an der Brücke Ausflugsschiffe an!
Von dort aus kannst du dann mit Karpfenruten,oder "normalen" Grundruten aus angeln(Wurfgewicht bis 100gr. reichen aus)
An Ködern würde ich Wattwurm nehmen,die du z.B. bei Kalles Angelshop bekommst(liegt in Neustadt, ein paar Kilometer von Grömitz entfernt).Die Watties häftest du dann an einem handelsüblichen Brandungsvorfach mit Lockperlen.

Von der Seebrücke fängst du alle Fische,die in der Ostsee zu Hause sind!Der häufigste Fisch ist aber eindeutig der Butt!Dorsch ist aber auch immer drin(im Sommer meistens erst ab 23Uhr).

P.S.:Wann fährst du nach Grömitz?Ab Sonntag bin ich auch für 2 Wochen in Grömitz!Vielleicht sehen wir uns?! #v


----------



## Michael J. (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Frage zum Ostseeangeln*

...Achso,wenn du noch Fragen hast,dann schreib mir eine PN!


----------



## Joka (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Frage zum Ostseeangeln*

Hallo

Dank dir für die Tips.

Wie in meiner pn geschrieben weiß ich noch nicht genau wann ich wieder da bin.
Aber in Neustadt war ich schon öfters einkaufen,aber einen Angelladen hab ich noch nicht gefunden#t 

werd mich dann da das nächste mal richtig eindecken und dann gehts los :q 

Ach weil ich ja mir Meeresangeln noch nicht so in berührung gekommen bin noch mal eine blöde frage.

Wie tötet mann Fachgerecht so einen Butt?


----------



## marioschreiber (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Frage zum Ostseeangeln*

http://www.kalles-angelshop.de/ 







> Inh.: Karl-Heinz Rohde
> Vor dem Kremper Tor 1
> 23730 Neustadt/ Ostsee
> Tel.: 04561/ 6450 • Fax: 04561/ 3750
> Kalles-Angelshop@t-online.de



Ist eigendlich ganz leicht zu finden !


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Frage zum Ostseeangeln*

Du musst mit deinem messer unter dem kopf die hauptgräte durchtrennen, ist sofort tot und blutet schön aus. oder du schneidest gleich die ganze rübe ab.. dann mit einer küchenschere schwanz und flossensäume abtrennen und in die pfanne! gruß robert


----------



## Joka (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Frage zum Ostseeangeln*

Hi

Batäubung is bei platten also nicht?

Aber zb ein Dorsch wir genauso getötet wie eine Forelle richtig?

Und schmecken alle Plattfische auch geräuchert?

dank euch


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: Frage zum Ostseeangeln*

Dorsch wie forelle! platte wie beschrieben, schmecken geräuchert bestens. probier es doch mal nachts mit nem schweren blinker oder kleinen pilker am grund auf dorsch. gruß robert


----------



## Michael J. (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: Frage zum Ostseeangeln*

Moin!

Die Beschreibung hast du ja jetzt von marioschreiber bekommen,wie man zu Kalles Angelshop kommt! :m TIP!:Halt ausschau nach den Schildern zum Kremper(?) Tor!
Ist aber wirklich einfach den Weg zu finden!(Hab ich sogar geschafft und das muss was heissen!!! :q )

Eine Spinnrute+Spinnzeug (vorallem Spinner und Gufies)würde ich auch mitnehmen!Und eben auch kleiner Pilker.


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: Frage zum Ostseeangeln*



			
				Joka schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Batäubung is bei platten also nicht?



Doch, erst betäuben, dann abstechen!

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: Frage zum Ostseeangeln*

Messer rein, knack, tot!


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: Frage zum Ostseeangeln*



			
				Vibra - Zocker schrieb:
			
		

> Messer rein, knack, tot!



Schau nach unter Plattfischangeln: Wie töten von Plattfischen.

Hab mal den Link instandgesetzt 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## marioschreiber (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: Frage zum Ostseeangeln*



> Erst einmal eins mit dem Glücklichmacher auf die Mütze.
> 
> Anschließend mit Messer hinter dem Kopf schräg zur Mitte des Körpers schneiden (vom Flossensaum aus, angefangen auf der Seite wo die Brustflosse ist), Kopf packen, Finger von Innen in den Schlund stecken und den Rest nach vorne abreißen.Bei dieser Methode hat man die Platte gleich komplett ausgenommen.


Das ist auch meine Metode !


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: Frage zum Ostseeangeln*

Wer nimmt denn jeden plattfisch gleich nach dem fang aus, du?
Theorie und praxis! 
Andreas: du schreibst in deinen postings immer so konservativ, höchst korrekt und ein wenig spiessig.. woran liegt das? r.


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: Frage zum Ostseeangeln*



> Andreas: du schreibst in deinen postings immer so konservativ, höchst korrekt und ein wenig spiessig.. woran liegt das? r.



bin nun mal der Spießer vorm Herrn  
Kann aber auch anders!


----------



## oh-nemo (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: Frage zum Ostseeangeln*



			
				Andreas Thomsen schrieb:
			
		

> bin nun mal der Spießer vorm Herrn
> Kann aber auch anders!



Ich lach mich schlapp :q
Du und spiessige Postings #c
da hat der Vibra-Zocker den Herrn Ommsen noch nicht richtig kennengelernt #6 #6 #6 #6 #6
Gruß vom Oberspiesser


----------



## marioschreiber (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: Frage zum Ostseeangeln*



> Wer nimmt denn jeden plattfisch gleich nach dem fang aus, du?


Wenn sich das auf mich bezieht : JA !
Das einschneiden bis zum Rückrad und das abreissen des Kopfes mit samt Innereien dauert nicht länger wie das betäuben und abstechen !
Und ich kann mir sicher sein das der Fisch tot ist !


----------



## Agalatze (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: Frage zum Ostseeangeln*

@ andreas thomsen
man du bist aber ein spießer !!!
nein mal spaß beiseite- ich finde das überhaupt nicht

wenn er zu einem thema etwas schreibt, dann drückt er sich nur klar verständlich aus.
ich finde das super

weiter so...


----------



## Sylverpasi (24. Juli 2004)

*AW: Frage zum Ostseeangeln*

Genau Agalatze!


----------

